# 1997 Cape Horn 21 question



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

I know the new model CH is a no wood construction but I was told by Scott at Cape Horn, that the 1997 CH 21 was a laminated plywood floor. Now my question is, has anyone ever seen a bad floor in a Cape Horn? I asked Scott what I should look for when I go to check this boat out and he told me to check the floor because it is laminated plywood. Just wanted to see from experience if anyone ever had any issues? Thanks again.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm taking it as nobody has had any issues? I know that these are very well build boats and had always heard they are a no wood construction. I have never heard of anyone having to repair a floor or stringers on a Cape Horn without having suffered an impact first.


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

i've seen one cape horn with a soft floor. right behing the lean post. It was a 21ft. 95 model. And i would take that with a grain of salt because that's an area where folks tend to love to put screws..............incorrectly............in the deck. :thumbsup:


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Yeah that makes sense. Hopefully this guy hasn't added any additions or modifications. I am stopping in Mississippi on the way home from work to check it out and possibly purchase it. Can't wait. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> Hopefully this guy hasn't added any additions or modifications.


That is not the problem. The problem is the lack of attention to detail. I've seen local tower shops who will remain nameless have this same problem.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Yeah I know. I do fiberglass and paint when my grandpa gets too much work so I help him out a lot. I am in the process of doing a floor on a fishmaster v1700 right now, just don't want to under take the same job on the Cape Horn. I have never had a Cape Horn come in or have to do any work on one or that matter so I give good marks there. On another note, the boat has a 1997 Yamaha 200 2 stroke on it. How well should this push the boat and fuel ranges? Not looking for exact but just around about.


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

the 200 will push it fine. Capes are heavy boats, so your not going to be a speed demon, look for cruise around....let's say 26kts..... and WOT around 42kts. 97' is still carb.'d so look for....1-1.5mpg.(offshore.real world #'s) Jam up little package though:thumbsup: i've rode in many


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Appreciate the info! That's exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

i have a 21.solid as a rock.i agree with all above.


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

Blaine, send some pics if you get t!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Stop worrying.... You will never have a problem with these hulls or decks.
I owned a 95 model for 3 years and they can take a lot more punishment than you can.


----------

